# Brown Stuff in the Tank



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello everyone,

In my tank I have these brown blotches on the glass and some of the plants, does anyone know what that would be from? cuz i sure as hell don't....

thanks...


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

brown algae?


----------



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

how would i get rid of it?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

pleco, snails, live plants


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> pleco, snails, live plants
> [snapback]1203736[/snapback]​


I dunno about a pleco, they seem to make more of a mess then they clean up. Also as they get older they get less efficient at their job lol.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those are brown diatoms. Excess nutrients, silicate and silicic acid are the ingredients for a diatom bloom. 
Silicic acid enters the aquarium by using tap water; substrate can contain silicates that leach out over time. 
RO/DI units can filter silicic acid out, but only for a limited time. Eliminating silicates can control diatoms.
Brown diatoms need three things in order to grow: water, nutrients, and light.
Keep your tank clean and your light intensity down.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

get a pleco or snail


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

If it's brown algae, then you need to increase your lighting and reduce your nitrates


----------

